# 2 days goa-festival



## brainwreck (Apr 9, 2005)

in august there is a 2days goa-festival with dj's like infected mushroom  and more. More new will be posted when i've seen the organisator.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

Keep us posted - where will it be held at? you definitely going?


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 9, 2005)

That's cool, I can already smell the breeze from Goa, maybe going there end of this year. It's a good stay there people, great food and people.

But not sure if BW means it is there, maybe it's in Belgium?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

Pardon, but where is Goa? Remember, you guys are half a world away...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 9, 2005)

Goa, India. Never heard about GOA trance? Some type of dance music. I don't like it really, but GOA is cool. Goa is a state in India, where you can smoke, drink and eat great food for very cheap. The hipies used to come here from the USA here in the 60's.

There are still hippies around not but not as much, lots more tourists now.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

India! No, sorry, I have not heard of that...I am going to have to go into the online atlas and refresh my geography knowledge - lol


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 10, 2005)

Goa is the place where goa-trance was born. The festival takes place in Belgium, so this may be difficult for foreign people, except if they want to make a vacation to Belgium , i can be their guide .  

This is a pic of a goa-party in Suisse organised by Goagil






greetz


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool pic. Looks fun.

Belgium has lots of great festivals i have heard.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 10, 2005)

OMG - look at the smoke! Is that from phatties? LOL oh LOL

It looks like our American Woodstock festival...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah, Belgium organises lots of cool festivals and parties, some are the best of the world. The smoke you see is mostly indeed of phatties. When you go to a goa-fest, you will see allot of people smokin' mj, eating shroomz and drinking tea of cacti, trippin' around on the music , a time that where you can forget all your problems and just party till the early hours drugged, drunk, or something else 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, we have them here in the states too - mostly indoor or outdoor music festivals. People just get hammered & have a good time. My kids love `em - lol


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 11, 2005)

anyone that's openminded will like it 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL - yeah, but its a lot more fun when you`re young...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 13, 2005)

that's what you say , the orginaser is a old hipie, he 's the one that sells mushroomtea @ these party's 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL - yeah, he`s a he!     

   Dad can party forever, but the moms raise the kids


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

i don't think he and his wife have kids,  haven't seen kids running around there yet. They own a store where they sell insence, bongs, pipes,..., love going to that shop, always smells great inthere and i love talking with that guy.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, thats good - kids don`t need to be around that stuff.

What I meant was that I used to get out and ramble around - had a LOT of fun when I was young - kids and responsibilities turned me into a stay-at-home-mom...but gawd, could I tell some stories!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 14, 2005)

would love to hear some of them

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL     maybe someday      I was pretty crazy back in the day - I just loved to have fun!  but man, some of the things that went on...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 15, 2005)

tell us ... 

greetz


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer (Jun 28, 2005)

as for the age part i guess "you are only as old as you feel"


----------

